# $3,000 for a 16 inch Piraya!!!



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Check out the 16 inch Piraya that Ash has on his website...$3,000 and worth every penny. Who wants it??


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOL i was gonna just post that when i seen this post haha damn thats a nice ass fish!!!!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn , that's a Huge Bitch
lol.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Imagine it dies in shipping? how is he going to replace it. I HATE SHIPPING


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

god damn that thing is worth more than my car!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn ...i wonder how much a 12incher goes for
<--------------------------------


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

The Price aint bad plus how often do you see 16er and plus piraya are Rare heh


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

actally no disrespect ash a 10-12" is like 500or 800 so 3000 for a 16" seems a bit high but great fish nonetheless but i wouldnt even ship that thing good point how do u replace that?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

wow...what a fish


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I think the $3,000 or there abouts is fair, if you look at it with the view point that a 16 inch Piraya is 100 times rarer than a 12 inch if not more. But no matter what who ever buys that guy has tons of money to throw around and doesn't really care about spending the $3000 in the first place.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

It's gone now either someone bought it or Ash is keeping it for himself.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

whats the webcite? i wana see it


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

wait, now it says 10.000 wtf


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

10G. my god. Mine is only 2' off that. Jeeeez. If I could get 10G for My fish when he gets that big.... Bye bye Piraya. And thats 10G american. Thats even more In CDn dollars!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, I just checked it out and its 10,000.00. That is alot of money but im sure its a sweet ass fish.

~Dj


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Who ever buys this Piraya is gonna be luCky heh owning maybe the biggest Piraya in the USA ha


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

LoL,








u guys, im not selling that fish just put it up to see the response i get from u all














, u know fish at that size sell for 5,000 in the Asian market but this one is a keeper.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

God damn!!! Thats nice. You must get some better pics.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay I can't find the pic post it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

pamonster said:


> whats the webcite? i wana see it


 Use the banner on the right side of the screen...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is the Pic of the monster!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

No piranha is worth 3000 dollars. When everyone here agrees that 3000 dollars is the going price you better expect all piranhas to jump in price. I wouldnt care if the fish was 24 inches it is still not worth 3000 dollars. My Red Snakehead would still kill it.LOL


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

Crazy!!!


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

If I bought that fish and if for whatever reason he is dying, I will do cpr, mouth to mouth recesitation, heimlick manuvuer, hell I will call an ambulance straight to the er, and intubate him.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that price is perfectly sensible and right on, first of all there is a huge difference between shipping a 12" fish and a 16" fish, about the same differnce between shipping a 1" fish and an 8" fish... you have to account for the width, weight and the amount of water he would need. Plus, its a miracle that he was able to get it in alive. Piraya are not rare at all, they are only rare in the hobby because brandtii and piraya come from a very dificult area to export from. There is still no way, even with the price being on target, that i would ever buy that fish... i could buy a damn champion flowerhorn with the same money and make thousands of dollars by breeding it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He is beautiful I saw him before I would like to have one that big


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> No piranha is worth 3000 dollars. When everyone here agrees that 3000 dollars is the going price you better expect all piranhas to jump in price. I wouldnt care if the fish was 24 inches it is still not worth 3000 dollars. My Red Snakehead would still kill it.LOL


 Uh yeah What? I would take that Piraya over a Snakehead ANY DAY. Wow Your Snakehead can kill it. BIG DEAL. So lets put a footlong E-cat against your snakehead. Uh oh not so tough now... That Piraya is awesome. Well worth the price. 3000 that is!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

holy macarony, thats one hell-of-a-beautifull creature....








did you catch him??


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Beautiful but too expensive...







!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> LoL,:laugh: u guys, im not selling that fish just put it up to see the response i get from u all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn.. I was about to PM you and buy it.







That is def a badass Piraya, Ash. Dont blame you one bit for not wanting to seel that guy. Each distributor has their prize fish to show odd.. that one is definately a prize!!!











SMTT said:


> No piranha is worth 3000 dollars. When everyone here agrees that 3000 dollars is the going price you better expect all piranhas to jump in price. I wouldnt care if the fish was 24 inches it is still not worth 3000 dollars. My Red Snakehead would still kill it.LOL


Anything is worth paying the price of ones interest. I'd pay top $$$ for something Im into, while another might think its a waste. Its ones personal opinion against another.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> TheFishCatcher said:
> 
> 
> > LoL,:laugh: u guys, im not selling that fish just put it up to see the response i get from u all
> ...


 agree with you rhomzilla, and there is always some rich dude that are intressted in piranhas, hope he finds ash


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Anybody thinking about this guy


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

It would be awesome to live in S. America, then you could set up a huge tank and just throw in fish that you catch right out of the river!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

only prob is is then u would want fish from america cuz ps wouldnt be as cool heh the grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Yeah right, American fish are fuckin' stupid. South America has the coolest fish in the world.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Yeah right, American fish are fuckin' stupid. South America has the coolest fish in the world.


 damn right
dixon


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

Rhomzilla you are right there's no delusion like self delusion LOL







but I still believe that if anyone purchase a single fish at that price suffers from abnormal behavior (mental disorder)







CRAZY!!!!!!!


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

What an incredible fish!!! That is a monster...keep your hands and feet away from his mouth


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thats a huuuge bitch!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

holy shiit its bigfoot!!







man deuce bigalow rules and so does that piraya


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow what a fish. It does seem like a fish should go from 600 to 3000 in 4 inches, but if you think about it, a 16 inch piraya is SUPER RARE compared to a 12 incher. Thats like comparing a fuckin guppy to a...well.... i dunno, something really rare. Anyways, what a find, I would definetly hold onto that thing if it was me.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

A 12" Fish is very different from a 16"er. The body mass is so much more massive than a 12"er. $3000 for a 16" Piraya is very resonable. Look at this pic and u will see a 10.5" Cariba compared to a 12.5" Cariba much difference:


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

f*ck!! that things a real living monster the f*cker could be a bodygaurd for a blue whale that has 50 great whites chasing him!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

for that much money i would go down to South America and catch my own.

Joe


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Genin said:


> for that much money i would go down to South America and catch my own.
> 
> Joe


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

That is crazy but i have to agree, to expensive unless your rich, but DAMN that's a nice fish, i would'nt buy it for 700$ cause how many more years is it gonna live.
That beasts days are numberd like this guy.














Still an awsome fish!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Just wanna here more chat on this, it's inresting.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

imagine that 12.5 next to the 16" hehe would look puny(correct spelling?)


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi Ash I spoke to you the other night about the big piraya. Like I told you I lost my baby MONSTER PIRAYA which I raised from 5 inches . April11 1998 to July2003.She was almost 16 inches total length. I will be sending pictures soon. PS when the BIG BOYS come in give me a call.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

That _is_ one biiig freakin fish.. I wonder how old it is..


----------



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

i saw that fish when it was first delivered to ash...he was still in the shipping box and i was lucky enough to see him being put into his 260g tank...thats one big bad ass mother f#@ker..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would love to have a prize fish like that


----------

